# super soft jib board



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

i ride a forum recon 158 and its pretty good, but i'm gettinginto freestyle a little more, and i'm in the market a really soft board with lots of pop and good for buttering.i'm 5'10 and 190 lbs, any sugestions?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

my ride DH is pretty soft.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

153 rome artifact 
i have a 156 and its sick got soft tail and nose so pressing manuals and 5-0s are nice
and its got a stiff center for boardslides
and bronze edges beveled for grinding


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Artifact is probably the softest jib board on the market. What's your boot size?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Artifact is probably the softest jib board on the market. What's your boot size?


yeah i love mine its sick


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

im lookin to upgrade in the near future from my m3 discord, a nice good learner board btw , into a nice soft jib board. right now im lookin at the artifact, the forum destroyer, and the forum manual freestyle. from what i've read they all sound like solid freestyle boards


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

k2 www and Ride Kink are also in that class


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

yea the new www was another thing that i was lookin at.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

also, PM alaric he rides the Kink and can give you some strong Jib feedback


----------

